#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Malacca september 07

## terry57

Ive just returned from traveling from Singapore up to Malacca  { Malaysian  west coast } on to KL, up to Kota Baru on the Thai border, on to the Perintian Islands,  down to the Tamen Negara National Park on the jungle railway,  and then train all the way back to Singapore through the center of Malaysia. 

Covered a huge amount of kl m all by road and train except for 1 flight from KL to Kota Baru on the far north east coast of Malaysia near the Thai border.

It was a brilliant trip and although Ive been to Malaysia before i had not seen much of it. The object of this trip was to overland and experience as much of the country and people as we could and i must say we were very impressed by the friendliness of the locals,  the quality of accommodation and food.

I will break this thread up in to different sections as Ive got many photos of each place and ill kick it of with Malacca.

Enjoy

----------


## AntRobertson

I've been to Malacca, really enjoyed it.  Looking forward to this thread, Tezza.

----------


## terry57

This hotel was the bargain of our trip as we had a 41 sq m apartment for 88 ringit.  Separate bedroom ,  kitchen and sitting room complete with a huge swimming pool. It was Ramadan so they had a special going on. The correct price was  130 ringit  so it is still very cheap and much less than KL.   
88 Ringit = $ 31 AUD  so you can appreciate our joy  and complete with a top breakfast as well.

----------


## terry57

:Smile:

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

They have a wicked beer called Carlsburg Special Brew that comes in at 8.8%.
A few big long necks and terrys a bad boy.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

I really am hungry now and ill be back later. 

Cheers.

----------


## reinvented

special brew is the devil

----------


## Thetyim

Thanks. That hotel looks quite nice


Straits Meridian Hotel
1, Jalan Malinja, Taman Malinja, Bukit Baru 75150 Malacca, Malaysia

Straits Meridian Hotel - An all-suite apartment accommodation in Malacca

----------


## sledge

> I really am hungry now and ill be back later.


Must be a bloody big lunch mate.

----------


## terry57

Considering Malaysia is predominantly Islamic there are a shite load a catholic churches around . Never the less Malacca remains one of Malaysia's premier tourist destinations, with its multi-cultural heritage  and a multitude of museums and other cultural attractions. She's a top little place. i must say Im not a religious sort of fella and the only time i go near a church is when Im traveling.   Funny that innit.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

Terry is a very romantic fella when he gets fired up on special brew.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

My memory card was full and i seen this fella in his little shop.  He sold me a 1 gig SD memory card for $45.   Good deal i thought even though he could do with a good feed.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

This is china town and is full of antique shops, restored heritage buildings,  shop houses and restaurants. a great place to go at night time as it turns into an out door market.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

Some of these buildings are hundreds of years old and the councils are fighting hard to preserve what they have left. As is the way of the world many heritage buildings have been bulldozed for development.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

:Smile:

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## slimboyfat

Great work so far Terry. It makes me want go to Malacca one weekend - if only for the food

----------


## peterpan

Top thread Terry, That Laksa mee looks so good I'm dribbling all down my shirt, But I do that anyway cause I'm a codger.
 Reminds me of my weeekend trips there when I lived in KL.

----------


## terry57

> Great work so far Terry. It makes me want go to Malacca one weekend - if only for the food



Yes fatboy, 

You must get your arse up to Malacca as its only 4 hours by bus from singapore,  a very layed back place with top looking females and awesome food.

I mean shit mate,  what more does a punter need.    :Smile: 

Any way,  Im hungry after posting all these photos of lovely Malacca tucker and am going to eat some of my home cooked poison food.

Ill be back later to finish of I hope. 

Cheers.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Was wondering when this thread would pop up ... great stuff  :Smile: .

----------


## gusG

I love the way,even the mobile food stands,have the menu in English, as well as Malay, so that the tourists have some idea what's on offer.
Its something, you don't see a lot of here in Thailand,great marketing,I think.

----------


## terry57



----------


## gusG

Show us some of the slummy parts, it all looks too good.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

^^

Got to tell you gus,

There ain't many scummy places around this town that i could see.
All seemed fairly civilized to me.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## Wayne Kerr

^ what are the orange things Tez ... looks like scallop?

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

^^
combination seafood mix and bloody fat cracking material mate.

----------


## terry57



----------


## AntRobertson

Great thread Tezza.  Looks like you went to a lot of the same places I did.  Makes me want to go back seeing your pics actually.

----------


## terry57

This bus has only gone into operation this year and there are 2 of them that chuck laps around Malacca. They cover a large area and run out to the straits meridian hotel so it was very bloody handy indeed.  Pay 2 ringit and you can get on and of all day long. Last bus 10 pm.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

ive got to show you fellas the inside of our room. Im still laughing at the price and wondering if they were taking the piss or we were on candid camera.
The room was 42 sqm and 88 ringit or $ 31 aud.  I  mean  you got to kidding me and they gave us breakfast as well.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

:Smile:

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

Stadthuys means government offices and these where the originals which now house a very interesting museum.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

In the distance you will see a huge sailing ship called the ' Flora De La Mar ' and its a scale recreation of a Portuguese ship that sank of the coast of Malacca many years ago.  Its a massive ship and is now the museum.

----------


## Happyman

Malacca was our favorite weekend trip when we lived in KL- used to slide it through on expenses as well! Company had a branch in Malacca and every third Saturday I had to check their work in progress!!!!!

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

^^
Your a lucky fella happyman.   :Smile:

----------


## terry57

Progress is good but many heritage buildings have been demolished to build the condos and town houses that one can see in these pictures. They are trying to keep a balance between the old and new.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

Saint Pauls Church was built by a Portuguese captain in 1521 but has been in ruins for 150 years. From here one can get brilliant views over Malacca.

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

:Smile:

----------


## Troubled

Nice photos. Thanks for sharing

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57

Anyway people,  hope you enjoyed our tour of Malacca and the next thread will be of our adventures on the Perhintian Islands. Cheers.

----------


## Clockwork Orange

Looking forward to it. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Happyman

Next time any TD types are in Malacca take a stroll over Bukit China and visit St Johns fort - magic places  :Smile:

----------


## Propagator

Good on yeh matey.     Top pictures and thread.
Just goes to show that some Aussies can do a good thread  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Nice pics Tel, but there's not a single one of all this top totty that you keep on mentioning. Very poor form.

----------


## forreachingme

Nice thread thanks..

I went often to mlacca back in the 90's, the locals brougth me to a portuguese village just outside, near a beach (river beach ? )  you missed this one, nice spot there...

----------


## terry57

> Nice pics Tel, but there's not a single one of all this top totty that you keep on mentioning. Very poor form.



Yes you are correct about that dog. 

Im very sorry about that as i was a tad pissed after drinking the fire water and forgot all about it.  :Smile: 

I do have a funny idea that i have got 1 photo that does indeed show the wicked brew.

Ill see if i can find it.

Watch this space.

----------


## buad hai

Wonderful thread. Thanks for posting. And, thanks for all the fine architectural shots. Nice to see some decently designed, well-kept old buildings. Some really lovely stuff there.

----------


## slimboyfat

Terry has certainly gone up in my estimations

----------


## Begbie

Well done Terry. Top thread. Green on the way.

Noteworthy is that the shoreline used to be on the other side of the road from the red roofed buildings, just about where the trees stop. All the buildings you can see in the distance are on reclaimed land.

----------


## quikia

Picture #54 with those colorful, reddish toppings are crabmeat. These are 'dimsum' Alas, the last week, I had some that are vegetarian crab meat !!!

----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## terry57



----------


## gusG

I don't think dd was referring to "top totty", as the wicked brew you were drinking, but the "top totty" that you might have been perving at, as you cruised about  the town. Nudge nudge,wink wink.
Come on bloke, wake up!

----------


## terry57

:Smile:  Carlsburg Special Brew 8.8%  and work of the Devil.  Friggin love it matey's
 and it would hair around a soi dogs Arsehole.

----------


## in4zip

Terry ya drongo  :Smile: ... have you gone eunuch on us?
 I bet you are pulling our collective plonker pretending not to understand 

Malacca's totty :sexy:  not toddy, little black triangles, LBFMs ... yes?


and yes, great thread and pics  too

----------


## terry57

Yes,  what ever mate ,

One says " Totty " another says " Toddy." 

One means " Trollups " and another means " Carlsburg Special Brew 8.8% mind numbing Dark Ale ". 

I mean , don't worry about it mate and just get into the blinking lager.    :Smile: 

Anyway zip,   have a nice day.

PS.  In my last photo off  " gods nectar " that special brew is,  i made a very small mistake and it was suppost to read as follows.

Carlsburg Special Brew is so bloody wonderful that it would put hair around a soi dogs arse.

Sorry about the mistake and just get some of that stuff into ya.     :cmn:

----------


## in4zip

> Anyway zip,   have a nice day.


thanx kind Sir,  I am, 
and the 'same same' to you!  :Smile:

----------


## gos

Thanks terry great thread it looks such a clean tidy place and the food yum another one to put on my list to do boy this list is getting long

----------


## sabang

Anyone tried actual 'Toddy' in Malaysia?

It's a fermented coconut milk basically, Toddy houses smell foul and are, or at least used to be, inhabited by the dregs of society. Great fun, although I wouldn't be surprised if those places are a thing of the past now.

----------


## Happyman

Used to drink toddy in East Malaysia - it isn't coconut milk but the fermented sap of usually a  coconut palm tree - the best though is from the sap of date palms. :beer:

----------


## slimboyfat

> Originally Posted by slimboyfat
> 
> 
> Great work so far Terry. It makes me want go to Malacca one weekend - if only for the food
> 
> 
>  
> Yes fatboy, 
> 
> You must get your arse up to Malacca as its only 4 hours by bus from singapore, a very layed back place with top looking females and awesome food.


I finally did it (2 years later). Up here for work and have decided to turn it into a short break. The wife and kids arrive tomorrow

----------


## terry57

So what do you recon Fatboy? 

Give us the good oil matey.    :Smile:

----------


## slimboyfat

I took some pics but they are all pretty similar to yours. I will make a separate thread when I can get round to it

----------


## Happyman

Hey Mr Slim ! 
Did you manage to get over Bukit China and go to St Johns Fort ??
One of the nicest - non 'touristy' places in the city.

Ice bucket 
Bottle of 'Vino Collapso' 
Couple of crusty baguettes from the Portugese shop in Jonkers Street.
My lady and I used to waste many a Saturday afternoon there !!

 :mid:

----------

